# Geeze, I'm Getting Slammed, Left and Right ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been on much. I have so many threads, and PM's to get back to. I need to catch up on all our doggies. :wub: 

So short story. My UPS guy, from my old office, has his friend call me. She is wanting to adopt, and wanting the website for NMR.

As we talked, I found out her Maltese, of 7-years just passed away. He was left outside his entire life. Had many health problems, 
wasn't neutered, and basically ignored. Well, I was honest with her. I told her without a good vet reference, for this little one, of
seven years, and other references you will not qualify. These are indoor doggies, and we will not adopt to those who leave them outdoors 
unattended, for any period of time, much less have them live outside.

I'm thinking why waste her time filling out the form, sending in the $10, and wasting Mary's precious time.

So her daughter calls me. She left a message. Here's what she said ~ LMAO

_My mother is very upset with you. Who do you think you are? Our dogs are all left outside. What the h*ll do you mean by
"indoor dogs"?? No dog is "indoor". Where do you think they came from in the first place? Hellooooo, out f*cking doors, you
moron. 

How many dogs do you have anyway? What a sad existence their lives must be, having to put up with the likes of you!!

_*I'm not upset about this at all. I've heard worse, from better. I am worried they may slip through the cracks of another
rescue group, now. I should not have given her the reason to "not bother", as it would have been best for her to tell the
next group the same story.*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my!

That is all I can add right now!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel like Homer Simpson, when I say "Why I awta" before he strangles Bart :angry: People never fail to amaze me and not in a good 
way either. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

All righty then......


----------



## hogiesmom (May 27, 2005)

I don't know where they got the idea that Maltese are outdoor doggies. You should have told her to check with other maltese people if they don't believe you. No wonder why her dog only lived 7 years when most of ours live many years more than that...What a Dummy


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow....that's all I can say


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't understand why anyone leaves a dog outside. If you don't want the dog to be with you, don't buy one.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: I just hope they dont resort to lying to the next rescue group or shelter just to get a dog!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i, for one, have *never* had an outdoor dog. [my parents and i] had a mutt growing up, he was treated as part of the family and never left outside or unattended. as i've been on my own i've owned a GSD, an irish setter and now two maltese. i think it's inhumane to leave a dog outdoors. and i just can't grasp the mentality to do so! of *all* the breeds i've had, my malts are very delicate creatures. they are not ones to weather any sort of extreme temps [not that they have been exposed to that, they are so sensitive they get chilled in the AC!!] or even tolerate being left alone for extended periods of time. 

jeez deb, i'm pissed *for* you! :hysteric:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't know where to begin where my thoughts are after reading that post. What an absolute idiot!?! And then for the daughter to call and leave that message, I guess it is true that the apples don't fall far from the tree.

You are definitely an amazing person. I could not take the abuse that you have (and unfortunately will continue to have) while doing rescue. I for one am very thankful that there are so many people like you who take the time and energy to do what you do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 12 2008, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604128


> :w00t: I just hope they dont resort to lying to the next rescue group or shelter just to get a dog![/B]



That's my concern. I know better, just tired lately. I should have shut my mouth. She would have
sent in the adoption form, I would have warned Mary, and she would have simply been turned down,
for either no reason, or one of the reasons.

But you know, even when they lie to us, we catch them. They do need references, and we do check.
This lady will not have much for vet references, and most of the friends will, "off the record", tell on them.

I was very nice to her on the phone. She seemed fine with our conversation. 

Her daughter went a little overboard on my answering machine :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there any way you can contact other rescue groups & put this information out there so they don't let her have a Maltese? She would be better off with a bigger dog since they would stand a better chance of surviving outdoors. To be honest, I am surprised that poor thing lasted that long!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an idiot! It always amazes how offended people get when they are rejected by a rescue group. They never accept the fact that they might be the problem. They just get an attitude about rescues.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

If that is their attitude about dogs, why would they even want one and especially a Malt?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Unbelievable! :smmadder: For someone who does as much good as you do to be subjected to such abuse is appalling! :smpullhair:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my. That's all I can say at the moment is oh my. :shocked:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nothing like the ramblings of CRAZIES to start your day on the right foot  My dogs think the outdoors is PUNISHMENT . Sarah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Like Carrie I've never had an outside dog. Our first mutt that we got when I was a kid was supposed to be one, but that lasted about 2 hours.....LOL! 

I wish everyone had to go through a real screening process to get a dog. But then I wish everyone (except breeders) had to have their dogs neutered and I sorta wish people had to be screened to have human kids......I think I'm in a very cynical mood today. 

Anyway, you did the right thing by being honest. Who the heck ARE these people??? YUK!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Right on Deb!!!!! You did the right thing!!!!! I think you handled it properly and she needed to be told. How dare her daughter call you and say what she did. I am a firm believer in telling someone like it is. For all of us that love and care for our babies like they were our children, there is more people out there that think of a dog as a dog and they deserve to be outside!!!!! Not on your watch, they won't~~~Good for YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Deb, I'm sorry you had to be the recipient of that verbal abuse. It sounds like she won't be able to fool any other rescue groups either since she would have to go totally against her beliefs to be approved and she'd have to be a really good actress, too!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I can't imagine leaving my dogs in an outside run or tied to a tree. What morons.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb - WTF? What is it with some people? I hope they are carefully screened by any rescue group that they apply to. I think you should sic Lulu on them. With her low, rumbling growl and bark, maybe she'd scare them off.

Sorry you had to go through that, girlfriend.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

_Whoa! Sounds like SOMEbody woke up on the wrong side of their cousin this morning! She probably felt awful after leaving you that message. I mean . . . isn't it a health hazard to use all one's vocabulary in one sentence? :smrofl: 

People like this kind of make you wonder how, out of 500 million sperm, she was the faster swimmer. If the strongest out of 500 million end up being someone like her, then just think of how the other 499 million would have turned out. 

I wonder if Hallmark has cards for her type of situation. OOH! I know . . . How about, "Out of all the people I know, you are older than her . . . Happy Birthday, Uncle Dad!

I guess evolution does have loopholes! :HistericalSmiley: 

Angela
_


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ignorance is all I have to say. I praise you for doing what you do, and dealing with ignorant people. Its a tiring job I'm sure, and I don't know how you do it, but do understand better who you are. Actually, I do know how you do it. You are rewarded handsomely with placing your beautiful furbutts in a loving home forever.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 12 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604222


> _Whoa! Sounds like SOMEbody woke up on the wrong side of their cousin this morning! She probably felt awful after leaving you that message. I mean . . . isn't it a health hazard to use all one's vocabulary in one sentence? :smrofl:
> _[/B]


LMFAO - what does Jeff Foxworthy say? Go to a family reunion to look for a date? :smheat: :smrofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Deb,
In the short time that I have been on this forum, I can already see what an incredibly kind hearted soul that you are. The world is a better place because of people like you. Perhaps her daughter should tie her mother to a tree in the backyard and leave her outside for 7 years and see how it feels. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 12 2008, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604222


> _Whoa! Sounds like SOMEbody woke up on the wrong side of their cousin this morning! She probably felt awful after leaving you that message. I mean . . . isn't it a health hazard to use all one's vocabulary in one sentence? :smrofl:
> 
> People like this kind of make you wonder how, out of 500 million sperm, she was the faster swimmer. If the strongest out of 500 million end up being someone like her, then just think of how the other 499 million would have turned out.
> 
> ...


Good heavens, Angela. I'm trying to respond, get back to threads, catch up with the babies, and PM's.

Your response had me laughing FOREVER!!! That's hilarious. Very good. Thank you for the, much needed, laugh.

"Happy Birthday, Uncle Dad"...."Using one's entire vocabulary in a single sentence".... :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

What a crack up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: boy she really showed her IQ :blink:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE


> Good heavens, Angela. I'm trying to respond, get back to threads, catch up with the babies, and PM's.
> 
> Your response had me laughing FOREVER!!! That's hilarious. Very good. *Thank you for the, much needed, laugh.*</span>
> 
> ...



_

You're more than welcome, Deb. 

<div align=\'center\'>* Goal # 7: Brighten someone's day with laughter. _ *<span style="color:#FF0000">check*

Hugs,

Angela


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb.... just post these people's telephone number and WE will get even for you...
:smheat: :smheat:  





Ok... that was a joke in REALLY poor taste... but if you are like me, you can't help but entertain a thought of doing something like that!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Lori @ Jul 12 2008, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604232


> Deb,
> In the short time that I have been on this forum, I can already see what an incredibly kind hearted soul that you are. The world is a better place because of people like you. Perhaps her daughter should tie her mother to a tree in the backyard and leave her outside for 7 years and see how it feels. :biggrin:[/B]


What an excellent idea.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I can't believe she had a Maltese outside! My girls don't even go potty in a fenced yard without someone with them. That's crazy! 
I hope they decide a dog is just to much trouble and give up on the idea of getting one.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang Deb. I'm sorry that happened. Not to hijack the thread or your experience, but I'm making friends all over the town I've opened my boutique in. There are a lot of, if not puppy mills, the next thing to it, and byb's in that town and I'm using my boutique to help educate people on responsible breeders and rescues. Then yesterday, one of the most powerful couples in the town and I had a bit of an 'episode'. I was dumping some trash in the compactor and someone had tied up this sweet little Shih Tzu behind the compactor. She was on a 4 ft. lead and collar, not a harness. She had gotten all tangled up in a hose and could only move a few inches. Couldn't reach the water dish someone had left her. It was close to 90~ and very humid yesterday. A big semi was unloading, and you know how loud those things are, so she was terrified and trembling. So I talked to the kids who were working in the store right by where she was. They said they thought the owner's wife of the large mercantile (which has a HUGE number of little stores in it) had found her and was trying to 'take care' of her until she could figure out what to do with her. I had them try to call her and she was not answering. So I told them to let her know that I took the little girl into my boutique, just across the alley, and she could come get her when she was ready. I took her for a walk first to see if she had to potty. Well this woman came storming into my boutique. My mom was there and said there were sparks coming out of her eyes. Mom explained the situation and said I'd be right back. The woman knows me, knows my store, knows my dogs, but still felt the need to march out the front of my store to come find me. She came storming up to me, "How dare you just take someone's dog!!" The dog belongs to her grandkids and she's watching the grandkids and the dog while the parents are out of town. I told her I'd be happy to keep her in my store with my two if she couldn't take her into the Mercantile. The lady just said she was going to take her home and promptly marched out of my sight. So I went into my store and watched out the back door as she proceeded to tie her up again behind the compactor!!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

Sometimes I really wonder what's wrong with people.

So I feel your pain my friend. And you get it way more than me. Although it might get kind of 'ugly' in the town I've opened my store in. LOL But I'm not backing down anytime soon!!! There's a reason doors opened for me to open my boutique there and I'm staying!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh Crystal, that is just cruel! Have you thought about calling animal control?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good for you, Deb. Don't waste your breath on this dolt. Maybe she's getting dogs confused with wolves and coyotes.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What an idiot. :smmadder: Why would anyone get a pet and then leave it outside, what's the sense in having a dog if it's going to bea an outside dog, but i cannot believe that someone would think it's ok to leave a little maltese out in the yard to live for any length of time. My babies don't even go in the backyard by themselves when they go potty. I think someone should put her and her daughter tied up in the yard for 7 years.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I will never understand people like that, because I cannot understand why you would want an 'outside' dog. If they live outside how are they being treated as a family member and enjoyed? I personally enjoy my pets company, knowing they are either with me or in the next room. I also enjoy a well groomed pet - I like them to look and smell good (that is a reflection of me as their owner), but it makes them pleasant to snuggle :wub: . Plus I wouldn't want fleas all over Diego and Hunter (that is uncomfortable for them and bad for their health) and what if some other animal hurt them and I wasn't there or worse. I personally would never have them living outside, they deserve a nice place to lay their heads like the rest of the family.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 12 2008, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604140


> What an idiot! It always amazes how offended people get when they are rejected by a rescue group. They never accept the fact that they might be the problem. They just get an attitude about rescues.[/B]


Yes Marj,

It's like they think well it is "only" a rescue....I am trying to help and in reality it is these very same people who bring the rescues into the system in the first place...with no shelter and little time spent with them how could these little ones not need rescue. Yuuuuuugggggggg, I just don't like some people.

Deb, 

Don't beat yourself up...like you said she will screw up somewhere along the line and hopefully not get one from rescue...unfortunately back yard breeders don't care who they sell to.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

out door doggies, I'm still astounded everyday by people! not amazed but astounded. Glad you are there to watch out for these little guys.


----------

